# Changer le code de déverrouillage à distance de l'iphone volé



## Plurielle (29 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Comme c'est écrit dans le titre, je me suis fais voler mon iPhone 7+ ce matin. (je l'ai acheté y a 3 jours !!!)
J'ai fait la déclaration à la gendarmerie, elle m'a dis qu'elle va essayer de le géolocaliser (même éteint ) mais que ça prend du temp car il faut une recquisition du procureur.

En attendant, je suis entré chez moi et je crois que j'ai fais une bêtise, j'ai supprimer l'Iphone de mon compte iCloud pour ne pas que la personne ait mes donné, photos... mais es-ce que la gendarmerie pourra tout de même le localiser comme ça ? (elle a le numéro IMEI)

Aussi, je l'ai déclarer perdu sur iCloud find, il est actuellement hors ligne il y a écrit, j'ai mis un message pour le voleur ... (même si c'est peine perdu)

Mais le voleur a aussi voler mon portefeuille avec mon permis dedans, et le code de déverrouillage de mon iPhone est ma date de naissance, donc si il est un peu futé il va regarder ma date de naissance et va la trouvé.

Ma question est: 
- Es-ce que je peux changer le code de déverrouillage à distance ?
- Es-ce que le fait que je l'ai supprimer de mon compte iCloud le téléphone fait que je ne pourrais plus le géolocaliser ? (c'est peut être pour ça qu'il est hors ligne, ça ne me m'écrit même pas connecté il y a X temps )
- Si la personne arrive a trouver le code de déverrouillage, es-ce qu'il est bloqué tout de même puisque déclaré volé à la gendarmerie et perdu sur iCloud ou es-ce qu'elle pourra en faire usage ?

Merci pour vos réponse et désolé si les réponse coulent de source mais je m'y connais pas trop et la gendarmerie m'a un peu fait comprendre qu'elle avait d'autre dossier plus important que mon histoire d'Iphone ...

Merci


----------



## Madame Mim (30 Janvier 2018)

Aie aie tu n’aurais pas du supprimer le téléphone d'iCloud.
A ma connaissance on ne peut pas changer le code de déverrouillage à distance, on peut je pense juste en mettre un s'il n’y en avait pas. 
Non on ne peut pas localiser un téléphone qui n’est plus sur iCloud. Il faut le laisser sur iCloud et activer le mode perdu et activer la fonction effacer. Avec la fonction effacer si les voleurs avaient ton code ils ne sauraient rien faire car le téléphone s’efface dès qu’on met le code.
Tu dois déclarer le vol à ton opérateur afin que ta carte SIM soit bloquée, mais ce blocage ne vaut que pour la France, si la carte SIM part à l’étranger elle pourrait fonctionner.
Voici la procédure à suivre en cas de vol:

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201472


----------

